# Wow Look at this bee.



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## KC- BEE (Jun 13, 2011)

Awsome! my kids love my bees too.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

*like*


----------



## djdup (Jul 5, 2012)

Very cool Jeff....The horse does not look to happy about being dressed up...lol


----------



## Lazy W (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks guys. She made my day. Dj, The horse was cool with it . It had been a long show day. She had just came out of the jumping class. I think she was a bit tired.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Sweet and very cool!


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

:applause:


----------

